
Google removes Gab app for violating hate speech policy – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/18/16166240/gab-google-play-removed-hate-speech
======
QAPereo
On one hand the kind of people who typically use this service can go fuck
themselves directly and promptly, but I'm a little concerned about just how
quickly an online community can be shuttered away. It seems to me that this is
generally connected to the lack of recognition of the Internet as utility,
which is so long overdue that we've all read a book making fun of that issue
(Snow Crash).

I can't imagine that many of us are comfortable with the power being wielded
right now by so few people, even if the current targets of that power are
genuinely despicable.

~~~
stri8ed
Worth noting, the app can still be run. Only it cannot be distributed through
google play store.

~~~
willstrafach
Pretty important distinction too. Android has built in ability to load from
alternative sources and does not force folks to use the Play Store for
downloads, so this developer is welcome to submit their app to an alternative
store (Multiple options).

------
stri8ed
_" as well as a sexist memo from a Google engineer"_

This is why I no longer read the verge. Important to separate opinion from
facts.

~~~
throwaway91111
_This_ is why you finally give up on the verge? What would you refer to the
memo as: a cool-headed rational argument? I don't even think the engineer
understood what he was arguing for; misogyny isn't hard to see, regardless of
the intentions.

The weirdest and most uncomfortable part is that he cares enough to alienate
his employees, but not enough to encourage productive discussion. It seems
like bitterness and resentment towards women.

While I understand why you might not like the phrasing, it speaks deeply about
you that this is the one of thousands of verge factual errors you choose to
criticize.

~~~
stri8ed
I have stopped reading it for a while now. Too politicized and opinionated for
my taste.

------
alexandercrohde
What is going on? Are people really afraid that neo-Nazism is gonna make a
comeback?

Can't we just acknowledge the situation as a bunch of angry kids saying
hurtful things for attention ("I wish you were DEAD!")?

~~~
burkaman
They also actually killed someone.

~~~
patrickg_zill
Zemir Begic was dragged from his car and beaten to death with hammers. In
front of his wife.

The black teens that did it were "influenced by the events at Ferguson".

So I guess BLM should also be shut down - but instead, Twitter made a special
logo for them...

~~~
dragonwriter
You fail to show that the attack was by a BLM member, encouraged by BLM,
cheered afterwards by BLM, I tied to BLM activity. The only relation is
supposed motivation by a event with which BLM was also upset.

This is in no meaningful way parallel to the Charlottesville case.

~~~
patrickg_zill
The guy that drove his car into the crowd was not a member of any of the
sponsoring organizations of the "Unite the Right" march, either.

As for after the fact cheering of white people's deaths, may I direct you to
the cesspit of Twitter...

~~~
tucosan
Could you cite a source that supports your claim please?

------
neo4sure
About time. The people who use this app seems to have a twisted idea that what
they espouse is correct. And they get reprimanded for it the cry FREE SPEACH.

~~~
tambienben
I don't think you understand how free speech works. Its literally the freedom
to say whatever you want to, regardless of whether its correct or not. You
have the freedom to disagree, but not to censor in public discourse.

Free speech is why we had websites like timecube.com
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Cube](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Cube)

I don't agree with it any more than any other reasonable person, but the right
to say and disseminate the information is there. You can't selectively ignore
it because you don't agree.

